
German Judges explain why adblock plus is legal - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/12/german-judges-explain-why-adblock-plus-is-legal/
======
ChuckMcM
This is a pretty critical ruling. Consider this statement:

 _" The legal arguments made by Spiegel Online, outlined in an unofficial
English-translated copy (PDF) of the judgment courtesy of Eyeo, argued they
were making a "unified offer" to online consumers. Essentially, that offer is
read the news content for free and view some ads. While Internet users have
the freedom "not to access this unified offer," neither they nor Adblock Plus
have the right to "dismantle" it. Eyeo's behavior thus amounted to unfair
competition, and it could even wipe the offer out, Spiegel claimed."_

The 'unified offer' reasoning is something I hear a lot of from people who
dislike ad blockers.

